# So, what powder skis are you guys rocking this season?



## Highway Star (Aug 18, 2009)

...because I know you all get to ski lots of powder (snicker).  

No, really, I'm looking for new powder sticks, what do you suggest?


----------



## Philpug (Aug 18, 2009)

K2 PBR's. Maiden AK's with a 10/20 rocker. Justified for me last years since I had 25 days west last year with all but a few that weren't powder days. I liked the ski a lot, I don't think it would be your weapon of choice. I could see you more on a Line Mothership or some of the new Nordica Girish or the Ja. 

Do you want a rocker or more traditional?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 18, 2009)

I got my Gotamas (183) from last year.  I only got to use them 3 times last year (all before February), but when I did rock them, I was loving it.  They were surprisingly quick in the trees, too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 18, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> I got my Gotamas (183) from last year.  I only got to use them 3 times last year (all before February), but when I did rock them, I was loving it.  They were surprisingly quick in the trees, too.



+1 on the Gotamas (I have the 176s).  Love that ski.  I have them mounted up with Marker Barons.  Due to a ridiculously long wait for a replacement part on my Nordicas I skied the Goats about 10 days on Ski Sundown bumps and groomers.  For such a fat ski it performed admirably in those conditions.  Hoping to get some pow and touring in with these bad boys this season.


----------



## roark (Aug 18, 2009)

maven protos. 180 icelantic nomads (d-structure). 186 fischer atuas.

In all likelihood, it'll be the atuas unless we get dumped on.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm casually shopping for 100+ mm waist powder boards and AT bindings/skins.   I think I want something with more like a 20m natural turn radius.  The Gotama looks to be too much of a long turn radius western big mountain ski for eastern trees.   I have Volkl Explosiv heli-skiing skis if I'm looking for that kind of ride.  I'm also looking for something where the edge isn't so prone to lock.  My everyday skis don't like to do skid turns in the trees.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 18, 2009)

Prob not what you are looking for, but I picked up some 186  Fischer Watea 94's in the spring. They're the fattest I've ever had. So even though kinda skinny for pow skis, they are fat for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2009)

High Society FR - not uber wide, but wide enough for most days

If by chance I get lucky on a really deep day, I'll bust out my old Rossi Axioms


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 18, 2009)

Rocking the '07 Volkl Mantras....great float and versatility for us eastern powder lovers.  Crud, tree, they eat it up.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ...because I know you all get to ski lots of powder (snicker).


Ha! That was actually kind of funny.



Highway Star said:


> No, really, I'm looking for new powder sticks, what do you suggest?


I can not suggest anything for you without knowing a heck of a lot more info nor do I think you should trust any one that responds in the fashion of "I ski the *insert ski name here* and it is awesome, you'll love it!!!"

For what it is worth, from someone that skis half is days in powder  , my current powder board is the Fischer Atua which only came in a 186 with a turned up tail. Consider it the predecessor to the Watea 94 which does not have a twin and comes in a 178 (due to the decrease in twin tip length). From everything I have heard, the new version of this ski was a stellar improvement across the board on an already great ski. Great ski for the right skier with a matching style for the ski. I normally like to ski in tight controlled short turns. When I get on my Atuas in powder, I open those suckers up and just rip it. Really weird how that ski makes me want to just go for it.

I still need to figure out what I will upgrade my new AT rig to next year. I really enjoy the 20m radius range of sidecut even with a fat ski. Something in the 130/100/120 range looks ideal. Soooo many damn choices especially with all the house brands. And of course not many places to demo a ton of fat skis in one day on the east coast. I will figure that out next summer when this year's gear goes on sale.


----------



## Terry (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a pair of Line Prophet 100's last season and love them. They are awesome in the powder, but are also a good all around ski. The edge grip on hard pack is unbelievable. My carving of turns improved noticably as soon as I started skiing these. I decided to try them in the race course and improved my times by a full second. I am not much of a bump skier, but I can manage them better in the bumps than my Rossi z9's and are also a lot lighter.


----------



## jarrodski (Aug 19, 2009)

http://lineskis.com/skis/elizabeth

hope that link works

anyways,  i don't find myself around fresh enough to warrent a pow specific ski, so i'd go with the Line Elizabeth.  wide enough for my few lucky days in the season, and park enough to have fun the rest of the season.  i currently ride the anthem and chronic... anthems are real gooey and flexy, which is what i'd imagine this ski to be like.  super fun and playful all mountain, where the chronics, i like because they're stiffer and offer a bit of a more aggressive platform for me to stand, which i think the elizabeth would be able to mimic when asked to.  

the ski i'd really like to be on this season is http://lineskis.com/skis/afterbang which would be ideal for my daily session.  we'll see how my begging and pleading goes.  The afterbang...well... read up on it.  for what it is, its revolutionary.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I can not suggest anything for you without knowing a heck of a lot more info nor do I think you should trust any one that responds in the fashion of "I ski the *insert ski name here* and it is awesome, you'll love it!!!"


The guy's one of the top 30 skiers at Kmart...what else could you possibly need to know?:razz::lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2009)

Twisters. 

Just kidding. Legend 8000s. That time I'm serious.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 19, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> the ski i'd really like to be on this season is http://lineskis.com/skis/afterbang which would be ideal for my daily session.  we'll see how my begging and pleading goes.  The afterbang...well... read up on it.  for what it is, its revolutionary.



We just got our Afterbangs in..they are a nice ski. Line did a great job with the design and construction. Graphics are great too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

Nordica Blowers 193cm..110mm underfoot..and maybe I'll pick up another pair of Phats..


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a pair of BROs - baby blue


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> The guy's one of the top 30 skiers at Kmart...what else could you possibly need to know?:razz::lol:



exactly


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2009)

165 Line Celebrities, 125-90-113. I'm sure that's just what you're looking for.  I also skied mine in the Sundown bumps at the end of the season and they performed quite well, surprisingly. The closest to powder they came was when I skied the NELSAP sledding hill in town last season after 6-8" of fresh snow. Probably not the best test for them.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 19, 2009)

Philpug said:


> We just got our Afterbangs in..they are a nice ski. Line did a great job with the design and construction. Graphics are great too.



the afterbang is a fun little ski...really poppy and lively...pretty good edge grip ( I skied them at the on snow in keystone) great concept...if I was a teenage park rat it would be on my list.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 19, 2009)

186 Fischer Watea 114 is my powder ski of choice...spent more time out west than in the east last winter so I get plenty of time on them.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 19, 2009)

I missread the thread title. I suck @ the internet. 

Carry on.


----------



## roark (Aug 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I have a pair of BROs - baby blue


older 188's or newer 179s?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2009)

After yet another epic winter last year both at home on my little hills and out west, and an incredible opportunity to ski on the Gotama's, I invested in a 2009 Kiku. 168cm 	21.1 TR 	133_105_124
I'm extremely intrigued by the 2010 Kiku, which is rockered.


Philpug said:


> K2 PBR's. Maiden AK's with a 10/20 rocker. Justified for me last years since I had 25 days west last year with all but a few that weren't powder days. I liked the ski a lot, I don't think it would be your weapon of choice. I could see you more on a Line Mothership or some of the new Nordica Girish or the Ja.
> 
> Do you want a rocker or more traditional?


I was extremely impressed with the way you go around on these at Big Sky/Bridger.
Not sure if it was the ski or the skier, but you/they rocked!!





severine said:


> 165 Line Celebrities, 125-90-113. I'm sure that's just what you're looking for.  I also skied mine in the Sundown bumps at the end of the season and they performed quite well, surprisingly. The closest to powder they came was when I skied the NELSAP sledding hill in town last season after 6-8" of fresh snow. Probably not the best test for them.


We need to get you out west to test those things out!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2009)

they're the older 188's

these:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> they're the older 188's
> 
> these:



You look like my Dads buddy Roger..


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2009)

thats not me.  Thats just a pic I nabbed off the PMGear website to show which skis I have


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats not me.  Thats just a pic I nabbed off the PMGear website to show which skis I have



OK...do you have white hair?


----------



## roark (Aug 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> they're the older 188's


Quite a change from your short RC4's!!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> OK...do you have white hair?



my hair is skin color - as in shaved head...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> my hair is skin color - as in shaved head...



and what are you wearing?


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and what are you wearing?



wow - this is getting kinky!  I didn't know you rolled that way...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 19, 2009)

I <3 az


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2009)

roark said:


> Quite a change from your short RC4's!!




you got that - I've rediscovered the joy of longer skis...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2009)

SkiDork, I have and love my Bros's as well, but I found the Kiku's to be more nimble in the deep powder, while the bros are more fun when I am railing big mountain terrain.
Make sense, or am I speaking blonde again?


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> After yet another epic winter last year both at home on my little hills and out west, and an incredible opportunity to ski on the Gotama's, I invested in a 2009 Kiku. 168cm 	21.1 TR 	133_105_124
> I'm extremely intrigued by the 2010 Kiku, which is rockered.


<3 <3 <3



Trekchick said:


> We need to get you out west to test those things out!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 19, 2009)

Rossignol S7 with Duke bindings. Got both at really deep summer discounts. Heaven comes to he who waits.


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Rossignol S7 with Duke bindings. Got both at really deep summer discounts. Heaven comes to he who waits.


Sticking with the 100% rossi quiver, huh?


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to ski the Live Life's, they'll be mounted with Dukes.  Yes, i know i have a ski problem.


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

RustyGroomer said:


> Yes, i know i have a ski problem.


No, no... not having enough skis would be a problem.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 20, 2009)

roark said:


> No, no... not having enough skis would be a problem.



Good point.  All are available for test drives to anyone with a bootsole close to 315mm.

Magic suppoters/T-shirt customers come first.  :beer:  Afterward.....


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2009)

RustyGroomer said:


> Can't wait to ski the Live Life's, they'll be mounted with Dukes.  Yes, i know i have a ski problem.


Serioulsy, you have a nice quiver.......see.....no problem


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 20, 2009)

roark said:


> Sticking with the 100% rossi quiver, huh?



Gives me the illusion (delusion) that I'm sponsored. =) Actually, it was price driven. Got an offer I could not refuse.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

I notice the newer powder boards have more of a rounded tip while the earlier powder boards have a pointy-er tip...any benefit???  I'm gonna record a video of my sks for stoke in a minute


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Serioulsy, you have a nice quiver.......see.....no problem



Thanks!

_"Building a quiver is just foreplay for snowgasms"_


& I see you’re a connoisseur of quivers.  :razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

videoblog...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 20, 2009)

*Yet to be determined HS!*

inbound..maybe rather soft-snow everyday ski:
HEAD Mojo90, Elan 888, or Watea94s...
Would like to demo one or a few of the multi-sidecut/cambered skis..


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 21, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Thinking...either*:*
> Watea94s (Fischer)
> Nomad SFTs (Icelantic)
> Afterburners (Nordica)
> Prophet90s (Line)



Afterburners aren't really powder boards.  I own a pair & love them but at 84 mm underfoot, they're not really specialty powder skis.  Although they do handle the soft stuff well.  For powder, I pull out my Gotamas at 105 mm underfoot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna Demo the Pontoons this season..They have a pair at Nestors but they're like 600..maybe I can score some Demos for tree-fiddy


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 21, 2009)

Limited Edition Shane McConkey Pontoons look really sweet.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 26, 2009)

Atomic Sugar Daddies-me


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2009)

Icelantic Nomads and Head Monster 88's.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 31, 2009)

bigbog said:


> One of those interesting fat skis(camber & sidecuts) SM....



Yup. Waiting for a monster dump on SL. I hope these skis get to kiss some snow on the Backside Snowfields!


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2009)

The Fisher Atua have arrived.   Gonna have to wait for the second or third dump around here!


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 23, 2009)

Scott Mission's (178cm) all season at Saddleback!


----------

